# GT: Orlando Magic @ Toronto Raptors (1.4.08) | 12 P.M. EST



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*@*









*Projected Starters*

C: Dwight Howard/Andrea Bargnani
PF: Rashard Lewis/Chris Bosh
SF: Hedo Turkoglu/Jamario Moon
SG: Kieth Bogans/Anthony Parker
PG: Jameer Nelson/Will Solomon

*Key Players*

*Magic:*
























*Raptors:*










*Marquee Matchup*









*vs* 








Just keep feeding the beast tonight and we should get a win. 



:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally took the lead back, Dwight is scoring realllly well.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This one is going down to the wire. Not the game I wanted JJ to make shots in, but I do like the kid.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully Dwight can get his first 40 point game of his career.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Rashard just choking majorly, the throwing the ball away when he had that WIDE open 3. 

JJ hasn't even playing that great, dont know why he's in. He's been geting beat on back door screens all-day, and we are about to choke a game away to the Raptors.... :nonono:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Hedo is playing terrible the last couple of games...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

sometimes SVG is really strange...ok J.J. hit some shots but why to keep him in the game for the whole 4th quarter? he had to bring Lee or Bogans back, to improve defense!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hedo playing horrificly.... Rashard or Jameer should be taking the last shots, not JJ and Hedo. ****ing Van Gundy, what the **** are you doing? Why are you playing JJ? wow.... this is just rough to watch, when Lee is 10x better. 

I put this one on Stan Van Gundy for ****ing with the rotations... :nonono:

A game that should've been won.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Rashard just choking majorly, the throwing the ball away when he had that WIDE open 3.
> 
> JJ hasn't even playing that great, dont know why he's in. *He's been geting beat on back door screens all-day*, and we are about to choke a game away to the Raptors.... :nonono:


Bogans and Lee set the tone getting abused by Parker on back doors, don't bash JJ, he hit some big shots to get the Magic back in the game. Don't let the Raptor's record fool you, we are not a bad team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Babir said:


> sometimes SVG is really strange...ok J.J. hit some shots but why to keep him in the game for the whole 4th quarter? he had to bring Lee or Bogans back, to improve defense!


Yeah, I think JJ got beat like 5x in 5minutes on backdoor screens. I have no clue wtf SVG was doing. Like he wanted us to lose this game.... Everyone had to cover for JJ's man and if ****ed our whole D up. Look @ our 4th qtr D with Courtney Lee against Miami, and then with JJ Redick against the lesser Raptors..... I mean, why the **** isn't Courtney Lee getting 30+ mins a night? This loss is on Stan.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lee needs to get more playing time, plain and simple. Hedo has had a pretty terrible year but that should have been expected after his coming out of nowhere at age 28 last year.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

billfindlay10 said:


> Bogans and Lee set the tone getting abused by Parker on back doors, don't bash JJ, he hit some big shots to get the Magic back in the game. Don't let the Raptor's record fool you, we are not a bad team.


They may have got beat twice together over 40mins.... JJ got beat numerous times not only by Parker but by Kapono, in only like 5mins. His seemed to be always trailing his man and couldn't keep up.

Other than that Parker was just playing out his mind not missing a jumper. But Lee was playing much better D than both. Bogans was getting beat too, but even he play'd better D than JJ. It's just sad to see us lose this game. Nothing against Toronto, but they dont win this game if we played them again. That's why I say this one gets put on the coaching, becuase SVG ****ed up the rotations in the 4th among Shard also throwing away that wide open look, among some other things.. Props for the win, but this one is more on our end than you guys beating us imo.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> *Lee needs to get more playing time, plain and simple.* Hedo has had a pretty terrible year but that should have been expected after his coming out of nowhere at age 28 last year.


That's what im saying. I mean, he gave JJ a couple minutes... im cool with that. But when a guy like Parker is going off, we decide in the 4th quarter is the time to put in our worst defender at the position to guard him(who rarely plays mind you)? I mean, wtf? And it's not like JJ was doing anything special. Sure he hit some shots, but nothing Lee wasnt capable of doing. Not to mention, Lee is a strength as opposed to liability on the defensive end. It just didn't make sense, but oh well, you cant win them all i guess. Im flustered why Stan refuses to play Lee more in the 4th, especially after the Miami game.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lee played the most minutes of the 3. Parker went off in the first half....JJ did not play until the second half. Don't get all over JJ for being a bad defender.....Lee and Bogans were just as bad and contributed nothing offensively this game. Redick made some big hoops to keep the Magic in the game and was rewarded for that....if Bogand or Lee were in the game Toronto may have opened it up more.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

billfindlay10 said:


> Lee played the most minutes of the 3. Parker went off in the first half....JJ did not play until the second half. Don't get all over JJ for being a bad defender.....Lee and Bogans were just as bad and contributed nothing offensively this game. Redick made some big hoops to keep the Magic in the game and was rewarded for that....if Bogand or Lee were in the game Toronto may have opened it up more.


Were we watching the same game? The majority of Parkers points early on came off of JUMPERS over Bogans and Lee.... They rarely got beat off of backdoors cuts and off the dribble(maybe like once or twice at most b/ween them). Bogans is just a bum, we can agree there and he has no business starting, but at least he has more experience late in games and is a somewhat better defender than Redick. Lee was playing most his minutes in the 2nd qtr when were playing our best as team and getting stops and he played some in the 3rd when took the lead.... Then came JJ. He could not stay in front of his man in the game I watched. And I cant see how you think JJ played better than Lee, just becuase he played in the 4th qtr.... He was a liability and a large part of reason why you guys won, not why we were 'still in the game'.... Kapono burned him twice, and then when Parker came back in, he wasn't even phased by JJ when we needed stops the most. We lost because we couldn't get stops, w/ the points largely coming from JJ's man late in the game(This coming after Lee just held Wade to 0 pts in the 4th the other night.. Thats right, DWade to 0, not AP). 

I rather us get burned from AP hitting turn-around, contested jumpers, over a player than from Pono and AP getting multiple backdoor layups and dunks from inability to keep up with your man. It's not all JJ's fualt. Like I said, this one gets put on coaching. JJ played hard and he played within his game and im not denying that he did a hit a key shot or two, but his game is limited and it's the coaches job to see what the team needs and put that on the floor. We needed defense, and SVG put JJ on the court who is no better offensively than Lee, but yet is miles behind on D. Lee can do everything JJ can do and MORE on offense AND defense. Im not trying sound bitter either, but i dont know how you couldn't see JJ getting burned... GG tho. Until we meet again.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I missed the Dolphins and the Magic play today..

This is what happens when the Prolific one isn't here, we get beat by the Raptors:azdaja:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

And people jumped on me for being the main one saying we should've traded Hedo this offseason :thinking2:

And this bum had the nerve to tell everybody he was opting out at the beginning of the season


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

as I have said numerous times Otis is a "lazy" and stubborn GM...he does not see or does not want to see that with Hedo this team's maximum-2nd round of playoffs...we need to bring Rashard back to 3 and get a PF, Wilsox is available, why not to get him? Hedo will leave anyway, or will be signed to ridiculous contract which is even worse!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I was always kinda caught in-between on Hedo. I thought we should've went after Z-Bo cuz he would've helped alot on the boards, but he has that monster contract. Dont really know what all is available right now tho.....


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Personally I think Hedo is tanking and doesn't want to be in Orlando anymore...I guess he knows that Otis isn't going to go after him or give him the money he wants..I think this game might spark a trade though honestly


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Blue Magic said:


> That's what im saying. I mean, he gave JJ a couple minutes... im cool with that. But when a guy like Parker is going off, we decide in the 4th quarter is the time to put in our worst defender at the position to guard him(who rarely plays mind you)? I mean, wtf? And it's not like JJ was doing anything special. Sure he hit some shots, but nothing Lee wasnt capable of doing. Not to mention, Lee is a strength as opposed to liability on the defensive end. It just didn't make sense, but oh well, you cant win them all i guess. Im flustered why Stan refuses to play Lee more in the 4th, especially after the Miami game.


I agree, Lee is the best option that the Magic have availble at the 2-guard spot especially defensivly, he also has the most room to grow and i have no idea why SVG (who i think normally is a good coach) won't give the guy some more PT.

I mean seriously, playing Reddick over him? Come on.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

No, I dont blame SVG in giving some minutes to J.J. he made his shots, but after that, somewhere in the middle of the 4th quarter he had to bring Lee back to the game, there was no need to keep Reddick on the flour for the whole 4th quarter...
that was a very winnable (can I use such word in english? ) game!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Babir said:


> that was a very winnable *(can I use such word in english? )* game!


yes.


----------

